# Debian GNU/Linux 5 "lenny"



## NewsBytes (Nov 17, 2010)

Debian is one of the most prominent and old releases of all Linux distros, which differs a lot in it's release cycles. While Fedora is gearing up for its 14th release in 7 years, Debian has had as few as five ten releases in its nearly 17-year history. Debian developers have traditionally gone for a feature-based release, wherein a new version is released.
Since it changes so infrequently it is a good stable base operating system, not only as a desktop or server, but also as a base for other de...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Debian GNU/Linux 5 "lenny" [Review]*

I use Debian 'lenny' on my humble desktop and it is rock solid.


----------



## salvachn (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Debian GNU/Linux 5 "lenny" [Review]*

Seriously guys, are you reviewing Lenny this late? Many have been using it for well over a year and you review it so late. Why can't you review it as fast as you review Ubuntu? Does Ubuntu give your site more hits? Or were you ignorant of Debian all along?


----------



## xitij2000 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Debian GNU/Linux 5 "lenny" [Review]*



salvachn said:


> Seriously guys, are you reviewing Lenny this late? Many have been using it for well over a year and you review it so late. Why can't you review it as fast as you review Ubuntu? Does Ubuntu give your site more hits? Or were you ignorant of Debian all along?



Actually, we haven't reviewed Ubuntu 10.10 yet. Our fault. We are on it.

I agree that the review posted earlier would have been perhaps more useful. However I still think it is better to review it, than not at all. Debian is a popular choice, and a review can help those making the choice even today.

If you have any suggestions for a Linux distribution we should review, do post it here. Ubuntu 10.10 and Linux Mint are two OSs that we are currently reviewing.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Debian GNU/Linux 5 "lenny" [Review]*

How about PCLOS which is as easy and user-friendly distro as Ubuntu.


----------



## xitij2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Debian GNU/Linux 5 "lenny" [Review]*

I believe we have reviewed PCLinuxOS recently. 
Here is the index of our reviews:
Digit Linux Comparison Test 2010 - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India
We will review PCLOS again at the next major release.

I am interested in reviewing some of the lesser known distributions as well. For one I have Peppermint Linux in my radar. Peppermint Linux is a web-centric distro that makes it easy to install web apps. 

I tried Smeegol which just came out, however it just did not work on my PC, Laptop or a VM, so I have given up for now. Can't review it till I can run it  and a review simply saying "it broken, work not" didn't seem like a nice idea. Then again I have tried MeeGo and I doubt Smeegol will be too much different.

Anyone else have success running Smeegol?


----------



## xitij2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Debian GNU/Linux 5 "lenny" [Review]*

As promised. Linux Mint 10 review: Linux Mint 10

I have been using it for quite a while, and I think it is brilliant. It gets my personal recommendation, whatever that means


----------

